# moms in Dubai forum?



## nellie (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi
I am moving to Dubai end of August from Switzerland. I have a 7 month old baby that just started getting allergies since she is on formula milk and solid food. Is there a moms forum where I can find moms with simular experience. I need to know if I can find formula milk that is gluten free and lactose free in Dubai. Any help will be much appreciated. 

Thank you

Lizette


----------

